# FE Exam general afternoon session



## eltayeb92 (Aug 3, 2011)

Dear all

Where can I find topics for the general afternoon session FE exam. Are the books covering the morning session covered it also implicitly or it has a separate books covering it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bengoshi (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm taking the general exam too.

I have only been using Lindeburg's book. I heard the videos froms Texas A&amp;M are very helpful.


----------



## shupadupa (Aug 15, 2011)

I am using the Lindeburg "FE Review Manual" as well. Although I don't think it is clear from reading the book cover, the manual prepares you for the AM session as well as the PM General Engineering session. If you elect to take a discipline-specific PM session, you will need to purchase a separate review book. or pull out your class notes &amp; old textbooks, and allocate additional time to study that discipline. However, if you go this route can probably skip some chapters in the review manual too that won't be relevant to whichever discipline-specific test you elect take.

Since I am 14 years post-graduation and am just now taking the FE, and have only a couple months to study, I've decided to take the PM General session so I only need to study from one book. This will limit the number of topics as well as the time required to study.


----------

